# Thanks to Look owners- my new 585 Ultra



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

After reading the overwhelmingly positive comments in this forum about the 585 ultra and 595, I test rode the 585, 585 ultra, 595 and 595 ultra. My favorite was the 595 but the bang for the buck of the 585 ultra and lighter weight had my convinced this was my new ride. I have had it about two weeks and enjoyed every mile. I haven't put my carbon tubies on yet but it weighs just under 15 lbs as shown. Thanks to all for the advise. Look's are as good as you all say!


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

nice looking bike, you have done the frame pround with that build


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

Congrat! That's a nice build you got there. :thumbsup:


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks for your input prior to purchase. 
Its down to 6.52kg or 14.37lbs with my carbon wheels. I have Zero G's but probably won't be putting them on as they don't stop well. 
Now I just have to figure out which aero wheels to go with 
I'm leaning towards 404 tubulars.


----------

